# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Red Bull TV-App bei LG Smart TV

## MadMag

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand von euch ebenfalls folgendes "Phänomen"?  :Big Grin:  :

Zuhause habe ich einen LG Smart TV mit der vorinstallierten Red Bull TV-App.
Seit den DH World Championships in Val di Sole aktualisieren sich die Live Events beim Startbildschirm der App nicht mehr, die Rennen in Val di Sole werden immer noch als "Live right now" angezeigt, klickt man drauf, ladet die App kurz und anschließend bleibt das Bild grau.
Der Livestream des Red Bull Hardline wurde z.B.: nicht bei den Live Events angezeigt, konnte man aber mittels Suchfunktion in der App finden.

Leider konnte ich dazu auch nichts über Dr. Google und in den diversen Technik-Foren finden  :Embarrassment: 
Nun ist die Frage, an wen wendet man sich als Ansprechpartner?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Red Bull, LG Support?

Gruß Markus

----------


## willi

Probier mal die App zu löschen und neu über den Store zu installieren. Das Problem hatte ich auch mal an meinem LG und das hat geholfen.

----------


## MadMag

Die Reinstallation der App hatte ich eben noch nicht probiert, stimmt.
Aber eine blöde Frage vorab: Bei LG ist es ja so, dass man sich zuerst im App Store registrieren, sprich ein Benutzerkonto anlegen und sich mit diesem am Fernseher anmelden muss, damit man NEUE Apps überhaupt installieren kann. Ist das auch bei der Reinstallation der App nötig?
Ich verwende am Fernseher genau die Red Bull- und Netflix-App, bräuchte auch nicht mehr.

----------


## willi

Ja,ich glaube schon das du angemeldet sein musst. Auch wenn du die App schon mal installiert hattest.

----------


## MadMag

Thread wieder mal aufwärmen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ich habe jetzt auch mal die App reinstalliert, doch das Problem ist immer noch das Gleiche, die anstehenden und auch aktuell laufenden Live Events werden am Starttab der App einfach nicht angezeigt, nur irgendwelche Events, die schon Monate zuvor stattgefunden haben.

Naja, mein Notebook mit einem HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen als Workaround funktioniert ohne Probleme. Ein Vorteil: Das Navigieren mit dem Touchpad im Browser ist einfacher und schneller als mit der Fernbedienung in der App am Fernseher  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Schon Komisch?

Wenn ich die App am LG öffne, läuft das Allgemeine Programm.

Unten ist eine Leiste mit Pfeil nach Oben und Unten. Wenn ich dort nach unten Navigiere öffnet sich Links eine Leiste mit Fernsehersymbol, Play Symbol, Kompass, Kalender, Einstellungen, Suchen.

Von dem Play Symbol, wird ein Fenster geöffnet wo ich Events, Show, Films, Clips wählen kann.

Unter Events sind die Live Events(upcoming) und dort starte ich sie.

----------

